# Stick wedged in mouth



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wow how scary. Boy those dogs sure know how to get to us, dont they? The only thing I can think of is to watch him like a hawk. Good luck!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Do you think it would injure him if it was there for a little while? I mean, it definitely sounds uncomfortable, but it doesn't sound like it was doing any real damage.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Do you think it would injure him if it was there for a little while? I mean, it definitely sounds uncomfortable, but it doesn't sound like it was doing any real damage.



I don't know what would happen if we weren't here to remove it but so far, no damage. I don't know that the stick would cause any damage (it doesn't move at all!) my concern is that if he were to keep trying to get it out he could lodge it in tighter or cut his mouth. Nothing life-threatening, I just tend to worry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That must have been scary. Was it wedged up and down? Then I would just be careful taking it out. It is hard to be able to keep them from everything but just watching out is all you can do. My foster Daisy, eats all sticks she can find in the yard. Just be careful about them running with a big stick. My friend had one running and it jambed in the ground and jabbed down his throat. It was a long stick though. Not to scare you.


----------



## LMF282 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Stuck stick*

I used to have a German Shepherd who got a stick stuck across the top of his mouth between his teeth without my realizing it. I don't know how long it was there but I discovered it on day when his breath was god awful and I found this stick lodged in there. It had become infected and it was really nasty. Smelled like death.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

LMF282 said:


> I used to have a German Shepherd who got a stick stuck across the top of his mouth between his teeth without my realizing it. I don't know how long it was there but I discovered it on day when his breath was god awful and I found this stick lodged in there. It had become infected and it was really nasty. Smelled like death.



This is where Duke got them stuck, between the right and left-side molars against the top of the mouth.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember a golden on EmergecyVets was brouht in with a stick stuck in his throat that he had tried to swallo. It was 10" long How in the world he managed to swallow it, I will even gurss. I can see an egret, heron, etc swallowing something like that, but not a dog.


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

This is my big fear for Casey. Morgan runs around the yard with a ball in his mouth but Casey always has a stick and because he is still a bit of a clunky puppy he sometimes falls right on his face. Funny but not if he has a stick in his mouth. I saw that Emergency Vet eppy with the stick in the Golden's mouth. It was scary.

I really don't think there is anything you or I can do to prevent this from happening. You could try to keep Duke from playing with sticks but you probably couldn't do that anymore than I could do that to Casey. Or Morgan with balls for that matter. We just both have to be vigilant.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

claregirl said:


> This is my big fear for Casey. Morgan runs around the yard with a ball in his mouth but Casey always has a stick and because he is still a bit of a clunky puppy he sometimes falls right on his face. Funny but not if he has a stick in his mouth. I saw that Emergency Vet eppy with the stick in the Golden's mouth. It was scary.
> 
> I really don't think there is anything you or I can do to prevent this from happening. You could try to keep Duke from playing with sticks but you probably couldn't do that anymore than I could do that to Casey. Or Morgan with balls for that matter. We just both have to be vigilant.


Many years ago, on our vet's bulletin board, someone posted a notice re her lost Golden Retriever. Very sad but I did have to chuckle because part of the description was "likes to play with sticks". I thought to myself "boy, that really narrows it down".


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

This makes me happy that Moxie doesn't fetch or play with sticks.

Maybe stick aversion? And replace with a bumper?


----------

